# Do you fish alone ?



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wondering how many people fish by themselves. Does it sometimes keep you from going to certain places ?? Namely out in the Gulf.

Scott


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I fish alone about 90% of the time. I never let it keep me from going anywhere just plan a little better ad make sure someone knows where I'm launching and when I'll be back.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I fish alone offshore most of the time. 

I have fished offshore once before at night by myself. Wasn't a good idea and doubt I would do it again. I was a touch over 2 miles out and about 3 miles west of my launch. It swirled up and got rather unpleasant on me.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Most of the time I fish alone, that is exactly the reason I bought a kayak...............peace and quiet.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Randy M said:


> Most of the time I fish alone, that is exactly the reason I bought a kayak...............peace and quiet.


It is quiet. Sometimes i bring my ipod for a little mood music. LOL :thumbup:

Scott


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

I used to a couple times a week, I enjoyed it........Ive been to the edge and beyond , many, many times by myself in a 19ft center console.......on a nice day I would troll way beyond the edge.......it's very peacful:thumbsup:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Alone 75% inshore Offshore I prefer to go with someone


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I went Saturday by myself. Out to the Wallace and the Allen out of orange beach. 
Choose your days tho. It was smooth last weekend.
And I did a first on the boat. Fell over the side at the edge on Sunday. And realized I had to be pulled back in by two buddies that were with me. I could probably got back in myself, but was too worried something was about to grab my toes. 
So yes you can fish by yourself out there. And yes you can fall out even though you never have before. 
I was sitting on the side fishing while we drifting the edge and just lost my balance and backwards I went.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I know this is a kayak thread, but was just making a reference . Then realized after the fact that it was a yak thread.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I fish almost exclusively alone. No one I work with is into kayak fishing. Ive met up with some good guys on here, but my schedule is so unpredictable its hard to keep a fishing appointment and I end up canceling more often than not. It just takes a little more planning. I am more careful alone for sure.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I have fished inshore by myself and find it very relaxing. I havnt fished off shore yet alone.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> I went Saturday by myself. Out to the Wallace and the Allen out of orange beach.
> Choose your days tho. It was smooth last weekend.
> And I did a first on the boat. Fell over the side at the edge on Sunday. And realized I had to be pulled back in by two buddies that were with me. I could probably got back in myself, but was too worried something was about to grab my toes.
> So yes you can fish by yourself out there. And yes you can fall out even though you never have before.
> I was sitting on the side fishing while we drifting the edge and just lost my balance and backwards I went.


I had that problem once, and once was more than enough! Anyone who thinks they'll never dump the kayak is fooling themselves.
I found this YouTube video on self rescue with your paddle, very helpful and I have the strap and float to do it, now.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Neat video.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Always alone, but I fish inshore.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



mudskipper said:


> I used to a couple times a week, I enjoyed it........Ive been to the edge and beyond , many, many times by myself in a 19ft center console.......on a nice day I would troll way beyond the edge.......it's very peacful:thumbsup:


Really, I usually can't find days calm enough to make it out of the pass haha ever got caught when it starts picking up out there?


----------



## LandlockedJT (Mar 1, 2010)

Alone 95% of the time. With my schedule my usual fishing day is Monday. Wouldn't mind going with others but just works out that way most times.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Randy M said:


> Most of the time I fish alone, that is exactly the reason I bought a kayak...............peace and quiet.


Amen brother...me too. I love the solitude.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Alone 75% of the time. But after texting a few pics to my son-in-law and out of town friends, I'm getting visitors nearly every weekend to fish.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I fish alone most of the time. I'd prefer to be hanging out with my brother, but when he's not with me I have no problems kayaking on by myself. Being alone hasn't stopped me from doing anything differently other than I do where my PFD offshore by myself.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

I noticed that the majority that have posted so far are folks that are comfortable going by themselves. Good on you if you know your personal limitations. I'm getting a little too old to take chances so I go with someone almost always.
One scenario that comes to mind is my friend was fishing topwater and a slot red embedded a treble hook in the heal of his palm while still being hooked. There he was with his dominant hand hooked to a fish and his cutters out of reach. Not able to paddle, steer or do much of anything but try to hold the fish down to keep it from sinking the other treble into him. Luckily he went with someone and they were able to come over and help him out.
With this said, we typically split up and fish apart in an effort to maximize finding the fish and their current pattern, then communicate via text. Even though we may be a mile or more apart at least there is someone that knows exactly where you are and can come help if you're not hooked to a fish and can text.


----------

